# Need help on 5 gallon!!



## Kyle-87 (May 12, 2012)

I have a pretty nice 5g that has an over powered filter. I want to know what a good kind of fish other than a Betta that would do well in it.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you using a heater? Also an over powered filter may be stressing your betta. They like a very slow current.

But in general a group of 5 or 6 white clouds would do well. You can click on the link I provided to learn more about the clouds.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Corywm said:


> Are you using a heater? Also an over powered filter may be stressing your betta. They like a very slow current.
> 
> But in general a group of 5 or 6 white clouds would do well. You can click on the link I provided to learn more about the clouds.


I think he wants to know what he can get besides a betta. 

Anywho I would suggest snails, shrimp, or a betta. Nothing else is really suited for a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I see. Endler's Livebearers would work well. You could also do some shell dwellers a pair of Brevis or small group of Multies. Could also breed some apisto cacatoides etc.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyle-87 said:


> I have a pretty nice 5g that has an over powered filter. I want to know what a good kind of fish other than a Betta that would do well in it.:fish-in-bowl:


One of my favorite sites...

5-Gallon Communities

Good Luck!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plant that puppy and throw off some shrimp in there!Shrimp are pretty fun to wathc darting about,and nomming things.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Corywm said:


> Oh I see. Endler's Livebearers would work well. You could also do some shell dwellers a pair of Brevis or small group of Multies. Could also breed some apisto cacatoides etc.


Any of these fish the op would be asking for trouble. None are suited for anything smaller than a 20 gal except maybe 5 male endlers.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Corywm said:


> Oh I see. Endler's Livebearers would work well. You could also do some shell dwellers a pair of Brevis or small group of Multies. Could also breed some apisto cacatoides etc.


Apisto's are you kidding me..those fish get 2 + inches..i know i have them and i keep one in a 20 gal minimum..5 or 6 clelstial pearl danios would work nice..very pretty fish and are very active...what ever you decide please just do your research on the fish..

Rick


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Goby said:


> One of my favorite sites...
> 
> 5-Gallon Communities
> 
> Good Luck!


I would be hesitant using this section of the site as I don't agree with most of the suggestions based on some normal fish keeping standards


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

You could have a nice community with snails, shrimp, and possibly a sparkling gourami or a betta. You'd have to do something to alter the flow (like putting a piece of sponge on the output area) if you want a betta though. 

Cherry shrimp, or any of the neocardinias (cherry, fire, painted fire red, orange, yellow, green, blue jelly, blue pearls, ect) are very tough, and multiply well. They show up brilliantly against live plants, and are fun to watch on their own.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

That seems a bit harsh and out of context, but you're certainly entitled to your own opinion. I feel obligated to point out that the post you quoted was from someone who got bad advice at his LFS. No one from fishchannel.com gave him that advice. And that particular OP was asking for advice, not giving it. I've read similar comments at aquariumforum.com, yet I don't feel the need to publically warn people to be hesitant about using this site. *sigh* Did you go on to read the other comments that included appropriate suggestions for a 5-gallon tank? That said, fishchannel.com, IMO, is a legitimate aquaria website. And ironically, fishchannel.com is where I discovered aquariumforum.com 




Goby said:


> One of my favorite sites...
> 
> 5-Gallon Communities
> 
> Good Luck!






jbrown5217 said:


> I would be hesitant using this site as I will quote one of the comments I found on the first page.
> 
> _*hi guys i have a 5 gal tank and have 18 fish in it the pet shop told me it was fine and they all get along great some of my fish even include bala shark and 3 clown loaches they have all stayed very small no longer than 10 cm my smallest fish are the neon tetra's and rummy nose but i do feel i should get a better tank can anyone suggest a good size
> BTW im not really from that state wat eva it is
> ...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Easy you two. As long as OP gets the information they need on here, there's no need to get into it about other sites. 

BTW OP, live plants, have you tried them? they're amazing


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Goby said:


> That seems a bit harsh and out of context, but you're certainly entitled to your own opinion. I feel obligated to point out that the post you quoted was from someone who got bad advice at his LFS. No one from fishchannel.com gave him that advice. And that particular OP was asking for advice, not giving it. I've read similar comments at aquariumforum.com, yet I don't feel the need to publically warn people to be hesitant about using this site. *sigh* Did you go on to read the other comments that included appropriate suggestions for a 5-gallon tank? That said, fishchannel.com, IMO, is a legitimate aquaria website. And ironically, fishchannel.com is where I discovered aquariumforum.com


I found this site rather interesting, lots of good suggestions sounds like most people were stocking there 5 gallon just fine, and the guy with 18 fish did say he knows he needs a bigger tank and was looking for some advice from others so he was on the right path there.

That said I like the Shrimp idea but the overpowered filter might make the breeding hard, you would have to find a way to baffle it so the tiny little ones dont get sucked up.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Goby said:


> That seems a bit harsh and out of context, but you're certainly entitled to your own opinion. I feel obligated to point out that the post you quoted was from someone who got bad advice at his LFS. No one from fishchannel.com gave him that advice. And that particular OP was asking for advice, not giving it. I've read similar comments at aquariumforum.com, yet I don't feel the need to publically warn people to be hesitant about using this site. *sigh* Did you go on to read the other comments that included appropriate suggestions for a 5-gallon tank? That said, fishchannel.com, IMO, is a legitimate aquaria website. And ironically, fishchannel.com is where I discovered aquariumforum.com


To the original op I urge you not to use that section website and instead go by the suggestions made to you in this posting. The reasoning is because that section of the website is not a good source, most of those builds require a 10 gallon setup. Shrimp are fun and active and very fun to watch. Do not rule out beta fish, they are personable and you can get some really beautiful ones. Your other option is a snail, they are also interesting to watch even if it may not seem like it at first.

Also sidenote: @Goby sent you a pm so that I nor yourself, get in trouble for going off topic, as it is better to discuss the topic of that website via pm.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> To the original op I urge you not to use that website and instead go by the suggestions made to you in this posting. The reasoning is because the website is not a good source, most of those builds require a 10 gallon setup. Shrimp are fun and active and very fun to watch. Do not rule out beta fish, they are personable and you can get some really beautiful ones. Your other option is a snail, they are also interesting to watch even if it may not seem like it at first.
> 
> Also sidenote: @Goby sent you a pm so that I nor yourself, get in trouble for going off topic, as it is better to discuss the topic of that website via pm.


@jbrown5217- No need for the PM, rather I'll make it easy for everyone. I'll stop posting on aquariumforum.com. But before I go I'd like to say that I chose this forum, as my first aquaria forum, because it seemed a bit cozier than some of the others...somewhat smaller...a place where I could come, leave my stresses behind for a few minutes each day, talk to others who understood my passion for everything underwater, and share my 30+ years of experience in not just the hobby, but the industry. And while I admit to having had some great online conversations here...some where I learned things, others where I taught things...more and more I’m realizing this is a place that's dominated by a very small group of people with aquariums…that’s it…whose reasons for coming here are not compatible with mine. The bullying, the intimidation, the "it's my way or the highway"...the same people giving the same advice over and over and over whether it applies to an OPs situation or not...the "I know more than you do" attitude...and now we are passing judgement other aquaria websites? Why? Because we disagree with what a few misguided newbies posted in one of their forums? Well if that ain't the pot calling the kettle black! The "regulars" here should be pleased to have a site such as fishchannel.com linked to the Aquarium Forum...but instead you bash them? My observation is that if the self-proclaimed experts of this forum would put as much effort into helping those who seek advice, as they do debating and berating those who share it, a lot more would be accomplished. 

None of this is in keeping with the integrity of this hobby… it’s not helpful to others, and it’s not something I want to participate in. It's my sincere opinion that Aquarium Forum is not "small-n-cozy"...it's just small, and for obvious reasons. I doubt legitimate hobbyists stay long...which is unfortunate because that's what this forum could use more of...or is that what worries some of you the most?

To those of you who have assisted me in my saltwater adventure...sincerely, I thank you.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, what happened there, lol. I think everyone should be able to make suggestions and disagree with those suggestions without anyone loosing cool. No one is perfect, no forum is perfect but discussion is what what we learn from.

To the OP, I had a quick look at the page mentioned. By all means use it to get ideas, there are some good suggestions on there but be aware the comments are rather unfiltered so as well as good comments there are some obvious problems in the making.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I see a tempest in a teapot, or in a 5 gallon tank. Goby, I really appreciate your postings, and I think there are no grounds for anyone attacking them. I see no reason to attack anyone on a fish forum, and I worry about how the tone of some posters gets unnecessarily combative sometimes. Sure, we disagree on ideas and practices, but in the end, we're all just trying to help each other out.

And I hope no one ever keeps Apistogramma in a 5 gallon.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Um... ok...Anyways! As far as a single Betta, I would go with a female, they have lots of personality and are very friendly. Also I find shrimp very interesting and you could breed some neos. Some snails are cool, others pests, so read up before you buy. I would recommend mystery snails. Live plants are awesome. And what about Dwarf Livebearers, anyone?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Others have mentioned it but I am a shrimp fan. Red Cherry shrimp are great.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just don't like the idea of fish in something with less water than my water change buckets. A 5g tank will only have about 4.2g of water in it when it's set up. But, there are a few fish out there that may do okay in it.

I don't understand the bickering. It is my choice to go anywhere else I want for info. Also my choice to ignore what I read. This site is no different than most out there.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

you could research fiddler crabs they might do well in your setup. I'm not sure just a suggestion.

Goby I have enjoyed your posts and learned a thing or two from you and IMO we should all be able to make a suggestion or post a link to other info for the OP to consider without feeling bullied or haveing someone get nasty about it, Again I found your linked site interesting and just like everything else you read on the net (including this forum) you have to take in the info and make your own decisions.
Hope to see more of you here though and I would like to explore more of these forums If you could PM me a few that you may use I would appreciate that.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

5 gallon tanks are a little controversial, some people claim nothing smaller than a 10 gallon tank is practical or humane for any fish or shrimp (sometimes with the exception of a betta). I tend not to recommend small tanks to newcomers because they are unforgiving to mistakes and easily go wrong. Comment's like these are not without reason:



jrman83 said:


> I just don't like the idea of fish in something with less water than my water change buckets. A 5g tank will only have about 4.2g of water in it when it's set up. But, there are a few fish out there that may do okay in it.


It just goes to show even experienced fish keeper like jrman have reservations about small tanks. Many people after researching or experimenting decide to go with a bigger tank.

Having said all that I personally have seen 5 gallon tanks (and even smaller) that looked lovely, were well maintained and had happy, healthy fish and or shrimp in them. The thing with a 5 gallon tank is to accept its limitations and be ready for it's challenges. Tanks that small should not be seen as an easy option and are not the place to cut corners, they should be carefully researched, stocked with care and well maintained. If you are willing to do all those things then IMO you probably have a greater chance of succeeding than someone who buys a larger tank but does not research it properly. 

Here are some fish you might consider for a 5 gallon, not so much personal recommendations as a place to start your research and be warned that some of them have specific requirements (such as live food or brackish water), are not considered beginner fish, are short lived or may be hard to get:

Scarlet badis (dario dario)
Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis Pumila)
Dwarf Puffer (Carinotetraodon travancoricus)
Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus)
Gardneri Killifish (Aphyosemion/Fundulopanchax)
Dwarf spotted rasbora (Boraras maculatus)
Emerald Dwarf Rasbora (Danio erythromicron)
Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae)
Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus)
Platinum Barb (Horadandia atukorali)
Bumblebee goby (Brachygobius)
Ember tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Dwarf Livebearer (Heterandria formosa)*

Other critters:
Cherry Red Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)
Ghost shrimp (Palaemonetes)
Crystal Red Shrimp (Caridina cf. cantonensis)
African Dwarf Frogs (Hymenochirus boettgeri)
Apple Snail (Pomacea bridgesii)
Micro Crab (Limnopilos naiyanetri)


----------



## KilliWonderer (Aug 12, 2012)

Ever thought of a golden wonder Panchax. Pretty predator that don't get more then 5, 5.5 inches


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Golden wonder killies are cramped in a ten - it's a fish for at leat a 15.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I kept a 5 gallon with 3 dwarf puffers, great little fish, max at an inch. I enjoyed them a lot when I had them, great personality and perfect for a 5 gallon, but would need to be heavily planted. Just thinking about them makes want more.
I had my golden wonders in a 20 gallon filled 3-4 inches from them top of the glass and they committed suicide by jumping out, I had the top off for about 2 hours getting ready for a WC and did not think they would do that in such a short time.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, I want to put my input in here on a few things that I have read in here.

1. There will be no more bashing of other forums. Its disrespectful and looks bad for us.

2. There is no holier than thou attitude to be allowed here or anywhere else.

3. The threads are no place for any bickering and getting tired of loosing people over it so please stop now.

4. 5 gal tanks can have many uses and can be set up quite nicely, just need to research before you stock. Just because some people don't like them that is no reason to put it down.

A reasonable list was posted above of fish that can be suitable for a 5 gal and can be kept up with care as with any size tank. So please keep it civil.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

here, here, I couldnt agree more seems like too many people are so quick to jump on someone's setup or that they get fish before doing the research then when some one comes here to get so good advice they feel shamed by some, like mom always said if you dont have anything nice to say then keep your mouth shut. lol for many people a 5 gallon setup is all they have room for and they can be done very nicely.


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

While a 5 gallon may not be ideal, not everyone has the space to maintain a larger tank, and if It's properly cared for with the right fish I don't see anything wrong with a tank that size. Snail has posted a good list of potential options, as well as the link provided by Goby.

That being said, shrimp are a fantastic addition to a tank of that size (as long as you have fish that won't bother them) and are both amusing and helpful.


----------

